# Baby Hedgehog won't eat anything!



## agsmjl421 (Nov 17, 2015)

We just got a new baby hedgie, Oswald, yesterday. He is extremely small, in my opinion. The woman who sold him to us said he was six weeks old, but I'm not too sure about that. We have two other hedgies and they were way bigger than him when we got them. I have also looked at pictures of baby hedgehogs and most 5 week old babies look bigger than he is now. He often chirps and whimpers (I'm guessing he is distressed because he misses his mom). Since we got him yesterday, he hasn't eaten anything. The woman didn't give us any of the food she was giving him, but she did say that she mixed in dry mealworms into his food. I softened the kibbles for him and added in the dry mealworms, but he won't touch it. We have put it right by his face, and gently rubbed some by his mouth, but he isn't interested at all. My question is if he is still too young to be eating dry kibble? Should we get kitten milk replacement for him? I'm worried that the breeder took him away from mom too early. If not, any tips to get him to eat his food? I'm starting to get concerned.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Reach out to the breeder. Ask what kind of food he was eating. When was he removed from mom? If you are feeding a different food from what he has been eating, he may not recognize its food. He needs to eat the same food he had been eating for a bit. If he was taken away from mom less than a week ago, he may not have been eating on his own.


----------



## Lumi'sMommy (Dec 3, 2015)

Try to feed him the same food he was used to. Adding mealworms to the food might make it more tempting as well, and try cutting up the kibble or soaking it in water and then offering it to him. It might just be hard for him to eat because he's small. However, when I got Lumi she easily went 3 nights without eating. Then one day I woke up and she had about 1/4 a cup gone. I think they take some time to settle in a trust you enough to eat what you give them. Keep working at it, I lost sleep I was so worried about Lumi. She's been eating well and the perfect hedgie for over a week now


----------



## Penelope'sMommy (Jul 8, 2015)

I definitely agree with the other two replies regarding reaching out to the seller to find out, and purchase if possible, the old food your hedgie was on. It is suggested to purchase additional food with your hedgehog. It is a good idea to keep your hedgehog on the same diet for at least a month to make sure it is well adjusted to its new home. On the contrary, it is not uncommon for hedgies to skip their first (or first couple) meals in their new home. Sometimes they are just too busy sleeping or exploring and it takes them a little while to acclimate to their new home. However, if your hedgie has not eaten within 2-3 days it is impairative that your get some food into its little body! There are forums out there on syringe feeding and there a lots of different approaches you can try if your hedgie is not eating dry food. My little girl LOVES the wellness pouches.


----------



## agsmjl421 (Nov 17, 2015)

Update on Oswald: He still is not acting normal. I know for sure he isn't drinking anything. I pinched his stomach skin and it unfolds slowly, so I'm pretty sure he is dehydrated. I am trying to syringe feed him water, but he whines and cries and struggles and spits the water back out like he doesn't want it. The only thing he will eat is mealworms and wax worms. I got the same food that the breeder was feeding him and soaked it in water and he won't touch it. I went to the vet yesterday, and she couldn't find anything medically wrong with him. She just suggested giving him many different types of foods until we get him eating. She also gave me some Hills Advanced Care wet cat food but he won't touch that either. I've only had luck with the worms--but I don't want him to eat those only because I've heard that this will lead to calcium deficiency and other nutrition issues. Why won't my baby eat or drink anything? He still could be stressed from moving homes, but we've had him for 6 days now. I'm just not sure what to do.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Did the vet give him fluids?


----------



## agsmjl421 (Nov 17, 2015)

No she didn't give him any fluids. She didn't think he was dehydrated. I'm not an expert, so maybe he's not dehydrated and I'm overreacting.


----------

